# power



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

what are some moderatly cheap good performance ideas for a lil more power...... :cheers:


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

for one thing, do a search. and for another, just get a cold air intake, exhaust, and header. probly set you back anywhere from $1000 to 1500. those are your basic bolt on power adders. all you can do is go up from there.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i already have CAI, 4-2-1 Header, High Flow Cat, Bolt On Tsudo Fireball Cat-back, 300z Fuel Filter, Fuel Pressure Regulator, Underhood Ground Kit... i just want some more low end power for around town.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i suggest some cams, and maybe a JWT retuned ECU


----------



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

dont forget bigger fuel injectors!


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

that would work.

if your really serious, just strap on a turbo kit.  or get N02'd.


----------



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

no2 is good for some people, but he said more power for around town.
i dont like the idea of praying 15 bux worth of no2 just to pass grandma's town car.
go for a cam and bigger injectors


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Shifter said:


> no2 is good for some people, but he said more power for around town.
> i dont like the idea of praying 15 bux worth of no2 just to pass grandma's town car.
> go for a cam and bigger injectors


you read better than i do :thumbup:


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

yeah i hate nitrous. its just not my thing. i do wanna put some new cams in but i really dont have all that much money anymore to spend on my car. i need some cheaper upgrades. maybe stock parts from like infinitys or something i can get from junkyards. or more 300z parts.... i had to spend all my money to get me out of jail.... i made a boo boo.... :hal:


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

well, you've basicly passed the "cheap" mods. i can't think of anything else that will really help out... you could try taking all the slack out of your throttle cable. it'll give you a better response, obviously.


----------



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

have you put a bugger throttle body on yet?
that would give you a little more power, but you have done most of the air upgrades, now get some fuel to your engine!
like that guy said, you have done most of your "cheap" upgrades already.
not a power adder, but have you gotton a anti-sway bar yet?
best $20 bux you can spend on handling.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

yeah i got a upper sway bar, Low-boyz coil-overs they are fully threaded strutts with 1-6 inch drop coils-overs, and eibach camber kits with 17x7 konig verdicts wrapped in wanli 1099 tires(best tires ive rode on) thats all i have for handling. soon to add lower anti sway brace.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you guys know you just cant install bigger injectors and call it a day right? whats the point of having bigger injectors if the computer doesnt know that they are there? 
cams are the same way just about. youll spend 600 dollars and get 4-5 hp out of them. you will need a modded ecu to really notice them. even then, they work better with forced induction than they do n/a. 
nitrous is a cheap yet effective way of getting more power. it doesnt take "15 dollars a pop to pass grandmas car either. i ran at the track last weekend and pulled a 14.1 out of my altima in the 1/4 mile. not bad for a 4 door. 
basically, all of the bolt ons is all you can do for now until you decide you want forced induction of some kind or you want to do some internal work. the ka24de is not the easiest engine to make powerful cheaply. it will take some money and time.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i would love to turbo my car but i got alot of legal expensise im payin on right now and have a son on the way i need to take care of. around how much could i turbo my KA for???? and i really want an ECU. my friends shop has a dyno to tune the car. 

i am mainly building my alty for show but i do want a lil go to. mainly stoplight to stoplight.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mrnoname said:


> i would love to turbo my car but i got alot of legal expensise im payin on right now and have a son on the way i need to take care of. around how much could i turbo my KA for???? and i really want an ECU. my friends shop has a dyno to tune the car.
> 
> i am mainly building my alty for show but i do want a lil go to. mainly stoplight to stoplight.


its expensive and once its done, its almost a never ending process. seeing the problems that people have with their turbo'd ka's was my main motivation for going the nitrous route. youll spend between 2500-3900 dollars to do it right and youll still want more boost when its done.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i hate nitrous tho. i would rrather just hold off till i can get the money and build up my internals.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mrnoname said:


> i hate nitrous tho. i would rrather just hold off till i can get the money and build up my internals.


thats fine. but why? if you dont mind me asking...


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

because ive seen so many people around here lock up there engines from using spray and thats only 75 shot. maybe if i had a fully built engine i would use spray but not if my engine is anywhere near stock.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mrnoname said:


> because ive seen so many people around here lock up there engines from using spray and thats only 75 shot. maybe if i had a fully built engine i would use spray but not if my engine is anywhere near stock.


thats understandable but you do realize that like boost, its all about engine management right? for example, im running an msd digital 6+ and ive been spraying for over 2 years now. that equates, for me, to about 20+ bottles of the happy stuff. ive only burnt one plug in that whole time and it was during my early tuning when i first got the kit. now i can spray with confidence any time i like and i know my engine is safe.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

you mean engine managment thats specificaly for nitrous?????


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mrnoname said:


> you mean engine managment thats specificaly for nitrous?????


yup. http://www.msdignition.com/ignition_18_6520.htm
it has a built in single stage timing retard for nitrous. basically what that does is retards the ignition timing to a preset amount when you spray nitrous. that way you control detonation in the cylinder which is the main killer of a nitrous fed engine. cheap insurance that works. ive had mine for 2 years now and it works flawlessly.


----------

